# unsolicited solicitations from Publishers Periodical Service etc.



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Again today I received, snail mail, a "notice of renewal" from the above referenced company in White City, Oregon. It is in regard to Woodshop News, indicating I need to send $69.95 to renew my subscription (I don't have one) for 12 months. (a print subscription, 1 year, on the WN website is $21.95.)

At a time when I was busy and not as analytical as I should have been, I sent money to these folks. That was a mistake. Perhaps you can learn by it.

I researched the company today and while they aren't listed with the Better Business Bureau, that website indicated some problems the company has had in the past.

I found another reference, via Google, to Liberty Publishers Service, which is listed on the BBB site here.

From that page:

"Alternate Business Names
CBS, Publishers Billing Association, Publisher's Payment Processing, Publishers Billing Exchange, M B S, Magazine Billing Services, Publishers Payment, Liberty Publishers Group Inc, Circulation Billing Services, Magazine Billing Network, Publishers Billing Emporium, Publishers Payment Services, Publishers Magazine Payment, Publishers Magazine Billing, Publishers Billing Services, American Consumer Publishers Association, Global Publishers Service, G P S, Allied Publishing Services, Associated Publishers Services, Billing Services of America, Bradford Publishing Service, Global Publishers Center, Lake Shore Publishers Service, Magazine Distribution Service, Magazine Payment Services, Magazine Subscriber Services, Magazine Subscriptions Center, National Magazine Services, Periodical Billing Services, Platinum Subscription Service, Publication Service Networks, Publishers Access Services, Publishers Consolidated Subscription Services, Publishers Distribution Center, Publishers Education Services, Publishers Marketplace Services, Publishers Network Exchange, Publishers Periodical Service, Publishers Processing Service, Publishers Services Exchange, Readers Billing Services, Readers Payment Service, Seascape Publishers Network, Slo Call Center, Subscription Billing Service, Subscription Payment Exchange, Subscription Payment Services, United Publishers Services, Publisher's Services Network, L P S, C B S, Global Publication Service, CBC - See more at: http://www.bbb.org/oregon/business-reviews/magazine-sales/liberty-publishers-service-in-medford-or-22673497#sthash.RR6DHMcz.dpuf"

It is apparent that (a) this company, or these companies, engage in questionable business practices (894 complaints noted on this page) and (b) deal in "subscriptions" to many different genres of magazine, including woodworking.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Lee,
You struck a timely chord. I just received my third subscription renewal notice for a magazine I've been receiving for two years at no cost. Repeated attempts to have the subscription cancelled have failed. So ….., I'll trade you an Oprah edition for one of your Wood Shop News!


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Lee,can't you get that payment reversed through your credit card company?I have done it a couple of times.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

When I receive a snail mail subscription renewal, from whomever, I remove all reference info that reflects my name, order number, subscription number, etc, and send it back in their prepaid envelope. Which they will pay for, supporting the post office. When I receive the same through email, I spam it ! )


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

distrbd, long since resolved. It was a hassle, however, so I hoped by sharing this to keep others from having to go through that. Thanks for the suggestion though.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

That is a good reason to only pay for magazine subscriptions with a check and definitely not a automatic credit card renewal. you pay for a subscription of your choosing and if not interested in renewing all you need do it throw away the renewal notices with no further obligation.
Most of these magazine subscription companies are annoyingly persistent when trying to get you to renew.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Wood Magazine is one of the worst offenders at sending renewal notices when you still have 2 years left on your subscription. We made this mistake once and I got 2 copies every time it came out. When it runs out, I think I'll let it lapse just because of the way they treat subscribers.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for that info Lee. Those solicitors are always trying to get you to "renew". A lot of times they'll call when you still have many months left on your subscription. Like Nike: just say no…


----------

